# PLEASE HELP..!!!



## jennajayjay (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've rescued some mice from a rescue near me.. they were over run so I said I would take some of them off them. They had one tank which had a litter in there as well as a load of other mice, I could have sworn he said that was the tank with the males, and me and my sister adopted half each from what we thought was another tank full of females.

I ended up with 6 and my sister 4.. A little while ago my heart literally pounded as I saw very obvious testicles on one of my 'girls'. I saw prominent testes on 2 others so we have 3 definite males.. The others, based on what I read and saw online, I think they are males but as there was no obvious testicles I'm not 100%. They did though have little pokey out bit of skin, a millimetre or so protruding, which looked like it was a penis possible? Do Male mice have obvious genitalia?

My heart is literally pounding right now I'm panicking so much!! I really need help!

Any advice anyone could give me would be great!

The poor things were running around the cage and panicking as I was trying to pick them up to check..


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

are you able to post pictures of their genital area?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

You look at the gap between the anus and genitals, male big gap (and should see either testicles or the sack for them if they habe pulled them up) females smaller gap, also only females have nipples.

If any are females expect some litters. If they had mixed sexes that could be why they were over run.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Also where are you located? It might be other forum members are local and can offer a hand


----------

